# Intense Spanish classes/courses in Marbella/Fuengirola areas



## eastie_lover (Dec 7, 2010)

So in May this year I finally bit the bullet and got a place in Marbella. Currently I'm spending half the time here in Marbella & the other half back in the UK.

I was wondering if anyone knew of any good Spanish classes, ideally an intense course even, anywhere around Marbella or surrounding areas. I've got a car so traveling is it a problem. Thought it would be a good way to pick up the language and meet some new people. 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## tomashartvig (Sep 20, 2015)

I'll follow this one. Looking for the same.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If you use the Search function, you should find the thread about making friends in Marbella. It has details of a language class for making friends.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think it's an intensive (un intensivo) course you're looking for, which may or may not be intense 

I realise you're probably looking for a personal recommendation, but if you just Google it, places come up.


----------



## eastie_lover (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for your responses. 

Whilst I would like to meet more people I mostly want it to actually learn Spanish. I think for me an intense course (rather than 1 or 2, 1 hour class per week) would suit me better. 

I did search on google be there seems to be lots but was hoping for a recommendation as which is good/bad etc. I also used search function & couldn't find anything. 

For example I found this website. Anyone know the place?
http://www.enforex.com/course-marbella.html

Thanks again.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

eastie_lover said:


> Thanks guys for your responses.
> 
> Whilst I would like to meet more people I mostly want it to actually learn Spanish. I think for me an intense course (rather than 1 or 2, 1 hour class per week) would suit me better.
> 
> ...


Link to the thread I mentioned - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/126762-looking-friends-marbella-23.html

Sorry, don't think anyone here knows about intensive classes in the area.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Intense classes are generally for people with no Spanish and rarely worth the money. The only real intensity is living in a Spanish/not expat community and having to survive by the seat of your pants linguistically. If you have to learn to survive you learn! Community based escuelas de adultos are not the McDonalds (fast fed) versión but you make connections with others who can teach you things you will need to know.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I agree that immersion is important. The OP has that. However, intense classes are for everybody and with a good instructor you can learn faster. My suggestion is that the OP try a school or two for a relatively short time and choose what works best for them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry for being pedantic, but it's like hearing nails going down a blackboard!
intense vs. intensive vs. intent : Choose Your Words : Vocabulary.com


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I didn't even notice, I just duplicated the error. oops.


----------

